# I need a new Vacuum sealer.  Any suggestions?



## rob sicc (Apr 27, 2015)

Can someone please recommend their favorite Vacuum sealer system?

I am looking to buy a new vacuum much better than what I curretly have (BLack and decker) which was a gift.  

The problem with this model is that when I seal my beef jerky air leaks in about 30%- 35% of the bags.

Can anyone offer some suggests, tips, or opinions?

Thanks.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 27, 2015)

What is your price range?

You can spend $100 to $1,000.

Also, do you need an adjustable vacuum pressure or just a simple unit?


----------



## rob sicc (Apr 28, 2015)

I need a simple unit that will use different size bags and I guess rolls.

I am much closer to the $100 range


----------



## themule69 (Apr 28, 2015)

I stepped up to a chamber vacuum sealer and have never regretted it. The up front price is more but the bags are cheaper than Zip Lock bags. It will also do powder or liquids. 













cb 22 vac.JPG



__ themule69
__ Oct 15, 2014


















vacmaster vp112 2.jpg



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2013


















vacmaster vp12.jpg



__ themule69
__ Dec 25, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 28, 2015)

This is the unit I have. It is basic but gets the job done. For $100 you can get the sealer and a bunch of rolls of bags.


----------



## frog1369 (Apr 28, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> This is the unit I have. It is basic but gets the job done. For $100 you can get the sealer and a bunch of rolls of bags.


That's a good very basic unit and is definitely in your price range.  This one is a step up, I just suggest you compare features and believe me, you will use it a lot more than you think you will today.  In the end they are both good units, one just has more features like a variable vacuum and other functions.  

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ary...XgykObqXmOvVTz96eZCoJ4n_ywkXVSLTcxRoC5DPw_wcB


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 28, 2015)

I will add that the unit I posted above does have some drawbacks. The next one I buy will have an adjustable vacuum pressure so I don't deform softer foods and don't have to put things in the fridge first to set up. Other than that, it gets the job done. Sure I don't have a holder for the rolls or a cutter but that's what they make scissors for.


----------



## frog1369 (Apr 28, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I will add that the unit I posted above does have some drawbacks. The next one I buy will have an adjustable vacuum pressure so I don't deform softer foods and don't have to put things in the fridge first to set up. Other than that, it gets the job done. Sure I don't have a holder for the rolls or a cutter but that's what they make scissors for.


We really like the adjustable vacuum, like you said, for things like fish, ground meat, veggies and fruit. Also, agreed the roll thing is not that important, with the price of bags we don't use it very often.  Rolls come in handy when we want to package whole slabs of ribs, etc., something we don't do everyday.  We also like the marinating attachment, not so much for marinating but there is a Foodsaver accessory that seals Mason jars and it works on the VacMaster, very cool.


----------



## freakynorm (May 13, 2015)

I've got this one 
It works ok. I'd like to get a chamber one down the road but for now it does the job. Right now Costco has a bag pack for sale for $40. You get 4 11"x16ft inch rolls, 1 8"x16ft roll and 36 quart bags.


----------



## mdadkins (May 16, 2015)

I was looking at that model but I really need to be able seal a full slab of smoked ribs uncut so I went with a WESTON PRO 2300


----------



## valleypoboy (May 26, 2015)

I've got a foodsaver I bought at Costco many years ago.  I don't seal a lot but it gets used 3 or 4 times a year, sometimes for crazy things (yes I vacuum sealed 1000 rounds of ammo).  The costco set came with vacuum seal containers that I only used a couple times because they all seemed to leak.

I like Costco purchases because they tend to come with many accessories that would have cost me more and I can always return them if I don't like them or they break.


----------



## joe black (May 26, 2015)

+1 for foodsaver


----------

